# What size basket do I have?



## nvening (May 6, 2014)

Hi,

I just bought a classic off ebay and it came with a single and what I assume is a double, however it seems quite big to me!

It seems to take 20g full to the top (un tamped) - would that be the normal size which comes with the machine? And is that how much coffee I should be using? ATM I still need to get a grinder but I need caffeine in the mean time (I have to revise geophysics!).

Cheers, Neil


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

nvening said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just bought a classic off ebay and it came with a single and what I assume is a double, however it seems quite big to me!
> 
> ...


How many holes are in the basket . one or a lot ?

Pics may help if possible

You wouldn't fill a basket to the very top , it needs headroom to let the coffee expand and fit in the group .....


----------



## nvening (May 6, 2014)

alot.








I'm not sure what determines how much you put in the filter beyond single/double tbh. Is it just a matter of taste?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Look like single and double non-pressurised.

Forget the single, no good really.

Double, stick 15g in and go from there, i can get 17g in mine on some beans, but some are to much, best way to see if you have to much is to fill it, tamp it then lock into the machine, then remove and look for any signs of the head leaving marks.

Pick up a triple if you want to dose above 17g, i like to dose 19g in mine, get a better shot if your mixing with milk.

Wheres your dump pipe on the gaggia gone?


----------



## nvening (May 6, 2014)

ahhhh, I thought it was weird it just dumped straight out and fell on the drip tray... I bought it second hand so I guess I will need to get a replacement?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Take the top off the gaggia, two little black screws on top at the back, check the black hose, it should have a screw thread to put the pipe into...


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

froggystyle said:


> Take the top off the gaggia, two little black screws on top at the back, check the black hose, it should have a screw thread to put the pipe into...


It's not a screw thread, it's a push fit no need for any disassembly.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

You can see the black hose on this pic...

http://www.jasonwolley.com/images/gaggia_assembly2.jpg


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Charliej said:


> It's not a screw thread, it's a push fit no need for any disassembly.


Depends if the bolt has come off?


----------



## nvening (May 6, 2014)

I will need to get a pipe first, weird it didn't come with one. I had to disassemble and clear out the three way valve so I'm fine fitting it.

Where is best to get one?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

A user on here may be able to help, gaggiamanualservice.com is his name.

Pm him or use his site, £8.50 if you scroll down the below link.

http://www.gaggiamanualservice.com/for-sale.html


----------



## nvening (May 6, 2014)

Hmm weirdly I don't remember a rubber seal when I took apart the solenoid, but its listed on that page, could this be missing as well?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

No idea mate, Pm him, he is on here every now and then.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

When you say seal on the solenoid, these are small "O" rings which sit in recesses where the solenoid fits to the main body, often they stick in the recess so they may still be there. If they are missing you will have a leak at the connection .

As Charlie said the chrome pipe is a push fit into the chrome nut which should have an "O" ring inside to retain the pipe.

If you go for a triple basket you will need a naked /bottomless porta filter as they do not fit in the standard portafilter


----------



## nvening (May 6, 2014)

Ohhh I was mistaken, what threw me was a tutorial's mention of a yellow disk on top of the solenoid which I don't have.

Oh and good news, the seller (I guess) felt bad about all the scale and offered to buy the replacement pipe


----------



## oracleoftruth (Jan 15, 2014)

You can see the black hose on this pic...










That's a good looking colour of classic!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Yes, colour of LFC!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

where was this classic bought from as it looks like my one that i had powder coated, even has the same pitting on the inside rear, funny the guy i gave it to said they wouldnt sell it on!!!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

This was a photo i found on the net, think its in the states...

http://www.jasonwolley.com/gaggia.html


----------

